# OS X App for Frontpage publishing onto IIS



## doemel (Sep 24, 2004)

Is there any OS X app that can access an IIS and use all the publishing shebang built into MS Frontpage? My client has the staging/production server setup and there's no other way to get the client approved files to the production server AFAIK. I'm basically looking for a way to connect to the IIS in the correct way without having to use the slow Frontpage/VPC combo...


----------

